

Ask HN: Feedback for my startup – https://pho.cl - vsood

I&#x27;d appreciate any honest feedback on helping me improve the landing page and other parts of the experience on the site. Is the value prop popping? This site is intended for photographers.
======
moeamaya
As a website based on critique, I'd like to see an example of a series of
photos showing incremental improvement. I know this takes time, but it's the
main driver for how others see your site as a benefit to them - increasing
their skill level and also participating in critique themselves.

~~~
vsood
Thank you for taking a look. Yes, that's a part of the idea. You can upload
revised photos once you edited based on critiques. Critique is the first step
but idea is to create a platform for photogs to collaborate. Thanks for taking
a look. Any suggestions for improving home page?

~~~
moeamaya
Just a few representational ideas. You're a photography based website, but the
the main photo on the page is covered up with a large transparent black box,
let the photo serve as the overall branding of your site. Quick web tools mock
up - [http://i.imgur.com/aI3tFvs.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/aI3tFvs.jpg)
Similarly the other photos on the page are filled with content (but
justifiably so) or are far too small. I really feel that the photograph needs
to have a stronger presence.

~~~
vsood
Yes, thanks for the suggestion. I felt the same way but was trying to make the
text more legible. I guess I could try and pick a different picture which is
more cleaner so that text can still pop. Will try. Really appreciate you
taking the time to do the mock up! Cheers!

~~~
vsood
Thanks. Made some changes based on suggestions. Will continue to tweak

~~~
moeamaya
Great would love to see the update...write to me jamaya at mit dot edu. Also
forgot to mention, but you can also darken the overall image (if using white
text) or spot darken where the text is located. It's a technique used by
Medium and others.

